# One piece lip spoilers now available from VW



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

Pics to follow soon. VW finally has a one piece lip spoiler. They are available pre-painted.


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: One piece lip spoilers now available from VW ([email protected])*

Pictures + prices please.


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: One piece lip spoilers now available from VW ([email protected])*

Finally!...I'm interested in seeing this!...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: One piece lip spoilers now available from VW ([email protected])*

I just received two, a Candy white and Thunder Blue. I should have them installed on Friday and will post pics ASAP. 
Retail price is $399.00 and I will be selling them for $339.00 with free shipping within the Continental U.S.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: One piece lip spoilers now available from VW ([email protected])*

Looking forward to seeing this as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Info, pictures, something?*

What's this all about?

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Pics to follow soon. VW finally has a one piece lip spoiler. They are available pre-painted.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Info, pictures, something? (liquid stereo)*

First picture has a white spoiler on a blue car to show off a little better...


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Info, pictures, something? ([email protected])*

Thanks for the pics.
Is it possible to get one/some with the top down, side profile?
Cheers!


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Info, pictures, something? (liquid stereo)*

And maybe a bit further away? It's kinda hard to see the overall appearance so close up.


_Modified by solarflare at 1:49 PM 4-17-2009_


----------



## DonickCo (Nov 30, 2003)

*Re: Info, pictures, something? (solarflare)*

are there any more pictures of this?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Info, pictures, something? (DonickCo)*


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Info, pictures, something? ([email protected])*

Wow. That's really small.
Thanks for sharing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Info, pictures, something? ([email protected])*

Thank you for the order!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Info, pictures, something? ([email protected])*

*FREE SHIPPING*


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*More images?*

Do you have images of what the complete vehicle (side view) looks like? Especially with the top up.


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: More images? (liquid stereo)*

Saw one of these on a EOS the other day. Looks good


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: More images? (iPinch)*

Thanks for the order!


----------

